# Any Hyatt alumni out there?



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

After ten years, tonight was my last night working for the Hyatt Corporation. Any of you culinarians Hyatt alumni?

[This message has been edited by chefjohnpaul (edited October 05, 2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i havent worked with hyatt - yet, however i did stay in the Hyatt Regency Kaanapali Maui on my honeymoon and i was very impressed.


----------



## chef mark hayes (Aug 21, 2000)

I had 2 tours of duty at the Park Hyatt-Chicago. First, My externship with Chef Jeff Jackson. Then I returned after school and worked with Chef Charles Weber. Both Experiences were great.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Hey Nick.Shu, my wife and I stayed at the Hyatt on Maui for our honeymoon also! Nice,eh?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, did you eat at the swan court? - exceptional.

we stayed in the napali tower rooms.

I especailly enjoyed the "Lahaina Lemonades" - royalty amongst cocktails as far as im concerned.

The place is made for memories.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Johnpaul

I worked at the grand Hyatt in 85/86 as sous chef in the crystal fountain, then moved over to trumpets as sous,Then became excecutive sous for 9 months, the Chef at that time was Helmut Lauck, It was one of the best exsperences of my 20 years
Good luck on what ever you decide to take on


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

I believe Helmut opened the Hyatt here in Sacramento,Cape Chef.

Nisk.Shu Swan Court was closed when we were there. We ate at Spatz. Excellent.

[This message has been edited by chefjohnpaul (edited October 11, 2000).]


----------



## sambehnam (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Johnpaul,

I currently work at the Hyatt in San Diego. 1600 rooms, big banquet department. Last year we were the busiest banquet of all Hyatts in the world. After working for a year in banquet, I changed kitchen and now work in both room service and a lounge as line cook. So were do you work now?


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I haven't started my culinary career yet, but I did at one time handle all the refrigeration at the Irvine Hyatt.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

I worked at the Hyatt Regency in Cincinnati from 97 to 01. I learned alot there but didn't really like it. I didn't feel that the management really cared about the associates under them. I did enjoy the benefits though. We stayed at the Grand Cypress for our honeymoon.


----------

